# Gescanntes Dokument mit Rauschen : Störungen reduzieren



## Dumm wie Brot (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage, ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
Ich habe einen ordentlichen Batzen Dokumente zu scannen, die teilweise in sehr schlechter Qualität sind, weil sie schon so oft von Hand kopiert wurden.

Unten habe ich ein Bild dazu.

Kann man mit einem oder auch mehreren Photoshop Filtern vielleicht die nervigen Punkte rechts im Bild entfernen, ohne dass die Textqualität darunter leidet ?
Ich habe schon mit Helligkeit / Kontrast einiges erzielt, aber leider nicht genug.
Und der Gaussche Weichzeichner macht den Text zu unscharf (aufs ganze Bild angewandt).

Wäre dankbar für jede Idee

MfG


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2007)

Hast Du es mit Denoise/Entrauschen probiert ?

Folgende Reihenfolge kann auch zu Erfolg führen:

1. Gausscher Weichzeichner ( max 1px)
2. [STRG]+*L* (Tonwertkorrektur) die Lichter eingrenzen
3. Nachschärfen mit Unscharf maskieren 

Probier auch mal den *Hochpassfilter*

mfg chmee


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (9. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, ich habe mit den Filtern rumprobiert, leider hat es nicht geklappt


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht könnte es mit dem Median-Filter(Rauschen/Mittelpunkt - 2-3Pixel) funktionieren.

Stichwort : Salz und Pfeffer Rauschen

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Habs gerade mal getestet. Wenn die Auflösung des Scans höher als der Ausschnitt oben ist, dann bringt Folgendes sicherlich ein gutes Ergebnis:

1. Gausscher Weichzeichner - 1-2px
2. Tonwertkorrektur - Lichter runter, und Tiefen hoch, um weiche Rauschflecken raus zu bekommen und Text kontrastreicher zu bekommen. Dabei bleiben noch schwarze Punkte.
3. Die bekommt man mit dem Median-Filter weg.


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (9. Dezember 2007)

Also vielen Dank erstmal, ich habe das ausprobiert, das Problem ist, dass der Ausschnitt Scanauflösung hat (das Dokument soll per Mail rumgeschickt werden können und hat knapp 50 Seiten) ...
Sobald ich Gauss anwende, wird der Text stark unscharf ... das mir der Tonwertkorrektur klappt jedoch gut

Also ich weiß zwar nicht wie dieser Flter (Sonstige -> Eigene Filter) funktioniert, aber der sieht in dem Zusammenhang vielversprechend aus, vielleicht wird das irgendwie was


----------

